# Friday night Rigs



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Cancelled the trip 3 times Friday , because of that ride home. But finally boss said lets do it. He is addicted to the rigs after getting a little taste a couple of weeks ago. So we left about 6:00 pm out of OB nice ride following sea to the Patronus one other poor sole there in what looked like a twenty something pro line with twins they were smart and hiding behind a couple of supply boats that were breaking the 3-6 ft confused waves. Not much action there few blackfin and tons of porpoise. Went on down sea to the Marlin and lots of black fin and some smallyellowfin not much bait. We maneged in catching 2 small yellows on jigs down deep on off the rig, lots of black fin only had two anglers and they were worn out and beaten up buy 2:00 am so we trudged home . Boss was happy not to sit at home.. I would not call it one of my funnest trips but it does make you appreciate the calm ones....


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Good job man, this weather sux major arse. That definitely sounds better than sitting at the house.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

we spent the night thursday night at Ram Powell and fought those seas home friday morning. I was very impressed with the cape horn but it was a bumpy slow ride.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Rastaman did you guys catch any yft? I was at the ram till 7 and then went to horn and only caught bft


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

we caught 4 small yft that night. the purpoises murdered us. the next morning we caught 5 bft on jigs and then 2 100ish yft on hard tails. Without the big fish the trip would have not been worth it considering the pounding we took coming home.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have any pictures?

Jim


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

i think one of the guys tooks some back at the dock. I will ask him to send them to me.


----------

